# HOW TO CHANGE LANGUAGE ON GTR 09



## gogs (Jan 5, 2009)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO SET CAR DISPLAY INTO ENGLISH


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you will have to buy a UK car

JDM is Japanese only

R


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

go to technical section, they have translation


----------



## gogs (Jan 5, 2009)

simzimma said:


> go to technical section, they have translation


WERE IS TECHNICAL SECTION


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

gogs said:


> WERE IS TECHNICAL SECTION


In the glovebox, on the left...


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Benji27 said:


> In the glovebox, on the left...


:chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GOGS you can get a English owners manual from here

http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/refgh0v/og/gt-r/2009-Nissan-GTR.pdf

And please stop SHOUTING

R


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

here....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109946-youtube-translation-jdm-gtr.html


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

Benji27 said:


> In the glovebox, on the left...


Ha Ha:bowdown1::chuckle:


----------

